# 2 simple bottle stoppers



## 16ga (Aug 31, 2012)

2 of the bottle stoppers I've been working on.
[attachment=9871]
[attachment=9872]
Nothing special but my lathe is junk so they're turned between centers and then mounted in a hand drill for sanding. First ones mahogany and the second ones bocote.


----------



## txpaulie (Aug 31, 2012)

We all started somewhere!

One day you'll look back on these and realize you've come a long way!

They are great efforts!

p


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 31, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> We all started somewhere!
> 
> One day you'll look back on these and realize you've come a long way!
> 
> ...


Well said! I look at my first turnings and cant believe how far I have come. My lathe is not the best either, but it got me started and has taught me a lot! Still using my first lathe. Now I know what I want in my next lathe.


----------



## Vern Tator (Aug 31, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> We all started somewhere!
> 
> One day you'll look back on these and realize you've come a long way!
> 
> ...


All of us started with the skills we had and the tools we found. A lot of hours in front of my lathe and most of my wood ending up at my feet has made me a competent turner. The longer I turn the better my idea of the tools I need gets. Today I can turn better with half as many tools, but I love my tools. You will find a good lathe when you are ready, and only you can tell when that is. That is one heck of an effort to make those, well done.


----------



## 16ga (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks. I've actually had the lathe for a few years now. This is just the first time I’ve tried anything this small on it. 
I'm really thinking about replacing it. I can't get attachments for it and it tends to fall apart in use. I've been looking at one of grizzly’s smaller models but just don't have the money for it at the moment.


----------

